

New electric car will do 250 miles on a single charge - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8315947.stm

======
byoung2
_a specially developed fast charging point with a lead the diameter of a fire
hose will fill up the car in just one hour.

You can get half a charge in only 10 minutes. _

That is the most appealing part to me. The thought of pulling into a charging
station and pulling out 10 minutes later with 125 miles "in the tank" or
stopping at a roadside diner and having the car fully charged by the time
dinner is over is quite impressive.

Like with any other green technology, though, they'll have to get the price
down to just a small premium over traditional cars.

------
khafra
It's still more expensive than a $25,000 25mpg gas-powered sedan + 125,000
miles worth of gasoline @ $3/gal; but it's getting closer to practical.

